# Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

acidflash11 schrieb:


> Hallo, musste mich neu anmelden bin aber schon ewig auf dem Board unterwegs.



Wie ist denn alter Nickname?


----------



## acidflash11 (6. November 2022)

Müsste acidflash sein aber ist nicht so schlimm. Hab die letzten Jahre nur mitgelesen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Dieser ja und kann nun gelöscht werden ?



			https://www.anglerboard.de/members/acidflash.3879/


----------



## acidflash11 (8. November 2022)

Zusatz.
Mai/Juni wäre am besten!


----------



## AXTI (10. November 2022)

Woher kommst du denn? Wir sind noch zu zweit. M. 54 und 50 Norwegen erfahren, Flugreise bevorzugt, Wohnhaft Nähe Braunschweig Zeitraum ca. Mitte Ende Mai


----------



## acidflash11 (12. November 2022)

Tach!
Mai geht leider nicht. Nur Juni bis jetzt


----------



## acidflash11 (21. November 2022)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe was gefunden!


----------

